# Dome, doming?



## derekleffew (Dec 7, 2009)

What is the origin of the Australian colloquialism "dome," referring to followspots?

(Question submitted by one of our more southern members.)


----------



## ship (Dec 7, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> What is the origin of the Australian colloquialism "dome," referring to followspots?
> 
> (Question submitted by one of our more southern members.)



A dome about followspot operators with roadie rear so as to protect the audience?


----------



## David Ashton (Dec 8, 2009)

Victorian theatres often had domed roofs certainly "Her Majestys' in Perth has, and slots in the dome were used for follow spots.In victorian times carbon arcs were the only efficient way to produce high power lighting, so there would be multiple spots, that is why there was until recently a bylaw in London demanding a metal tray under all lights, as it was not uncommon for carbon rod ends to fall in the audience.
The domes would have shutters at the top which would be open in summer and closed in winter, basic air conditioning.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 8, 2009)

The Civic Theatre in Auckland, New Zealand (as seen in Peter Jackson's _King Kong_), still has its followspot slots in the dome and I believe they're still used.


----------



## acoppsa (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow kiwitechgirl, I'll definitely have to make an effort to get to the Civic Theatre, it looks amazing! 

Our drama teacher calls them domes though when I asked her today she said she didn't know why she called them that.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Dec 10, 2009)

The panorama view is incredibly amazing!!


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

The Civic is a truly incredible building - one of something like seven remaining atmospheric cinemas in the world! I've never actually worked in there, but when I was at drama school we used to go in fairly regularly when the film festival was on (it's used as both a cinema and live theatre venue). According to my lighting operator, it takes you approximately five minutes to get from the control room to the FOH lighting ladders - bit of a rabbit warren - through all sorts of passages and stairways. My favourite bit, though, is the shooting star in the roof; when you hire the building you have to use the star sequence when the houselights go down; takes about five minutes for the house lights to go down and the roof to fade from blue to black with stars, and the shooting star happens near the end of it - very cool! So yeah, if you're ever in Auckland, definitely go have a look - a young colleague of mine was up there on a visit, wandered up to the reception desk and asked for a tour - there was no show in so they called up a house tech who gave him the grand tour, right up to the roof.

(Sorry for hijacking the thread....)


----------



## shiben (Dec 11, 2009)

Where are the followspots? I found 3 lighting positions, but no place to spot from. Its a really cool place tho.


----------

